# Problem mit Cubase und Minimoog V



## johnny rider (8. Januar 2009)

Hey Mädels und Jungs. Ich bin im Moment dabei, zu versuchen, meine als MIDI Dateien vorhandene Musik mit Cubase SX3 dazu zu bringen besser zu klingen. Dafür verwende ich als VST Instrument hauptsächlich den Arturia Minimoog V. Dabei hab ich ein Problem. Und zwar: Ich verstelle ein Preset des Minimoog, so dass mir der Sound gefällt und speichere das ganze als neuen Bank-Eintrag oder ich nehme einfach ein Preset das mir gefällt. Dann versuche ich das Projekt von vorne abzuspielen. Dabei ist es dann aber so, dass meine Einstellungen am Minimoog nicht beibehalten werden und der Synth immer wieder auf das gleich Preset zurückspringt. Verändere ich während des abspielens den Sound bleibt der bis zum Ende des Songs so wie er sein soll. Ist aber schon blöd so wies jetzt ist und exportieren als Audio mit den richtigen Sounds ist dadurch unmöglich. Ich würd mich echt sehr sehr sehr... freuen wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Thx Johnny Rider


----------



## The_Maegges (8. Januar 2009)

Klingt so, als ob in den Controllereinstellungen deiner Midispur ein ProgramChange Befehl drin ist.
Öffne die betreffende Midispur mal in einem Noteneditor, und suche nach den Controllerspuren für "PatchChange" oder "ProgramChange" bzw vergleichbaren.

Wenn du da Daten vorfindest, lösche sie komplett raus, dann sollte der Synth nicht mehr umspringen.


----------



## bokay (9. Januar 2009)

Einfacher ist der Listen Editor. Dort kannst du mittels Filter nur Program-change Befehle anzeigen lassen.


----------



## The_Maegges (9. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Antwort, da hab sogar ich noch was dazugelernt


----------



## johnny rider (10. Januar 2009)

Tja. Wie das immer so ist mit Cubase lässt sich die Sache wirklich mit ein zwei Klicks lösen. Man muss nur wissen mit welchen. Also vielen dank ihr habt mir sehr geholfen. Cheers Johnny


----------

